# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مـــــعــــــــــافــیـــ ـت تحـــــصـیــــــلی

## MehranWilson

سلام ...



دوستان من امسال یعنی کنکور 97 اولین کنکورم بوده

میخواستم ببینم اگه بخوام کنکور 98 دوباره کنکور بدم دوباره باید معافیت تحصیلی بگیرم یا واسه کنکور سوم باید معافیت بگیرم ؟ 

لطفا خواهشا کسایی که میدونن بگن

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

هر شخصی بعد از اولین کنکورش یک بار دیگه فرصت داره که واسه کنکور سال بعد هم امتحان بده و نیازی هم به گرفتن معافیت تحصیلی نیست 
(فقط و فقط یک سال پشت کنکور بدون گرفتن معافیت و ثبت نام در دانشگاه میتونید باشید)

----------

